# Here is a trichrome sativa close up



## herbieluvbug (Jan 20, 2007)

What do you figure Hick interms of harvest? another 2 weeks? dont want to go past that important stage and start downgrading my girls...all the calayxes are still white with a little reddish brown, so i assume they have to turn as well as secrete more resin onto the leaves , no??
Herbie


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 20, 2007)

herbieluvbug said:
			
		

> What do you figure Hick interms of harvest? another 2 weeks? dont want to go past that important stage and start downgrading my girls...all the calayxes are still white with a little reddish brown, so i assume they have to turn as well as secrete more resin onto the leaves , no??
> Herbie


 
You need to get a magnifier. A minimum of 10X. 30X works best. You look at the RESIN GLANDS, not the pistles. The resin glands are the tiny bubbles of sparkly things covering the buds and the smaller leaf near the buds. When those are the correct color, you harvest.


----------



## schlendrake (Jan 20, 2007)

But what color depends on what affect you're looking for. I like the clear just going clowdy trichs.Some people i know like the amber trichs. 

Myself, about 2 weeks before projected harvest I take a little taste to see if it's where I like it. Then I'll check the trichs.


----------

